# Bookshelf Community Tank



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are a few shots of one of my bookshelf tanks.

This is how it looked before my recent re-scape.










That's Apollo, one of my bettas there in the front. It was also housing 3 corydora habrosus, a couple of amano shrimp and a nerite snail.

I moved Apollo out to another tank to clear room for 3 pairs of Pseudomugil Gertrudae Aru II. I also did a re-scape. Here's the new look:










And, finally, with the newest inhabitants who arrived just today! Someday I'll get a better camera and you will actually be able to see my fish!










Currrent Tank Stats are:

6.6 Gallon Petco Bookshelf Aquarium
Filter: Aquaclear 20
Heater: generic 25 watt
Light: T8 15-watt 6700K bulb in stock fixture

Flora: Limnophila sessiliflora, Dwarf Hairgrass, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, [STRIKE]Apontogen crispus[/STRIKE], Blyxa jap, Wisteria, [STRIKE]Frogbit[/STRIKE], Duckweed, and some kind of crypt in the corner

Fauna: [STRIKE]Apollo the betta[/STRIKE], [STRIKE]3 pairs pseudomugil gertrudae aru ii[/STRIKE], [STRIKE]3 corydora habrosus[/STRIKE], Jasper the betta, couple of amanos, one nerite snail

I'm not sure that this will be my final stocking for this tank. All the fish except for one of the rainbows are still juvies, so for now there is room. I think that either the rainbows or the corys are probably going to move in the next couple of months. Most likely the rainbows will go to a 10 gallon and I'll get some microrasboras for this tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks good!! Way better than mine..


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

duckweed roots looks awesome in the first pic.
may i suggest to trim the tip of those newly planted hairgrass to encourage them to spread more


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

ikuzo said:


> duckweed roots looks awesome in the first pic.


+1 to that


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah...I dig the duckweed roots, too. I had fished most of it out to do the rescape, but they will be back. 

I will definitely trim the hairgrass. I had no idea that would help it spread. How much? A third or so? Less?

Thanks!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the roots too. Can't wait for the plant on the driftwood to fill in.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

i like the driftwood and the floaters


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, this tank has changed a bit. The rainbows and corys have both been moved to other tanks and Jasper, a betta, is living in here right now with the nerite and amanos.

I am considering taking this tank down and replacing it with a 10 gallon. My other bookshelf tank busted a seam and now I am not sure that I trust this one.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your luck.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't worry these things are reliable, there was a reefer on a Local Reef Forum who has an amazing reef tank in one of these. . . . it's definitely a lot riskier for saltwater.


----------

